# NUCKS hockey thread 2010/11 opinions welcome



## Aquaman

Well I am sure all you opinionated hockey fans have something to say...I wanna hear from some canuck fans ...what do ya think ...Any one else on the edge of their seat ?
I also wanna hear from them cry baby eastern team fans ( you know who you are ) ... come on lets hear how ya did Calgary  tell us more about that guy whats his name ...jerkman ...thats it.
Keep it clean don't take things personal ...remember its a game ....we are all Canucks !! 
We all are here only because we are fish hobbyists ..respect that first ! 

If ya cant take a poking then there is the other more friendly thread ..
Remember when they slam us canucks its only because their jealous 

Have at er boys


----------



## djamm

Nuckle-heads go all the way!!!! Towel Power....yeah....


----------



## Aquaman

we suck...we rock... we suck ....we rock....LOL I think I'm beginning to See pattern here .
Go team 500 .....
Can't believe I missed the game last night ...sheeesh ! .


----------



## Aquaman

so we are 3 from the top with 3 games in hand ....Gotta like that !!!
GO CANUCKS GO !!.


----------



## discuspaul

After last nite - 1 point out of the top of the Western Conference with at least one game in hand - but we gotta beat Dallas on Friday nite !!!


----------



## beN

Kelser is on fire!!!


----------



## discuspaul

Ya gotta love that Kesler !
Now, if all the Canucks played HARD like him, what a team that would be !!!


----------



## Rajan

Go Detroit Go


----------



## Rajan

like the Canucks but love the Wings. I gotta admit Vancouver is doing very well though


----------



## discuspaul

Wow - what a record: 13 wins, 1 loss, and 2 (or is it 3) ties in regulation ? What could be better than that ? Haven't seen this kind of string from watching Canucks for 15 years !
Tomorrow & Monday - a win against each of Colorado & San Jose would be fantastic !
A win and an OT loss would be A-Okay, and a win & a loss would still be ok.
Look where they'd be in the standings, no matter what, with a game or two in hand !!!


----------



## Aquaman

Go canucks go !!!

Well look where we are ....Just Gotta like that man !!!

Drivin the band wagon has never been better


----------



## discuspaul

Can you believe it ! 3 straight road wins - Dallas, Colorado, & San Jose ! 
Hey, these teams are not pushovers.
Top team in the NHL - 15 -1- 2, in the last 18 games - doesn't get any better than that ! 
Swift, gritty forwards who can really score, on any of 4 lines; - a blue line that's deep & as good as any, if not the best, in the NHL; top 1 & 2 goaltenders; - who said these guys are not Stanley Cup contenders !!!!
Go, 'Nucks, Go !


----------



## Ra's al Ghul

Read my signature lol.


----------



## big_bubba_B

they wont win the cup there choke artists . besides to many better teams then they are


----------



## cpool

Well as a Canuck hater, I have to say this: They look good right now, and the one thing that has always bugged me about the Canucks, and why i hate them is it always seems like they just don't have enough grit to get it done in the playoffs. Lets be honest about it, the playoffs are a totally different game than the regular season. That said, I think they are grittier this year than they have been in years (getting rid of Berneir (sp?) was step 1 on that). I really like Kessler and his line and line 3 is gritty, and that is what they will need in the playoffs to get it done. I still have questions about the Sedin's getting it done in the playoff's, but we'll see. To all those people who are planning the parade route, just hold off on it for a while, it is a very long way to go to get there, and if history has something to show us, it is really hard to win the stanley cup, especially if you are Vancouver. I am sure my opinions won't be overly popular, but hey, I think they are probably far more objective than most.


----------



## hp10BII

big_bubba_B said:


> they wont win the cup there choke artists . besides to many better teams then they are


Agreed, only thing that matters is what happens in May.

So many better teams? - it's who wins 16 games in the playoffs, not necessarily the best team during the regular season.

But I sure wish the Canucks were in the Flames position - they have youth...uhmmm maybe not, they have an abundance of prospects...uhmmm maybe not, stability in the front office...uhmmm maybe not, they are a shoe-in to make the playoffs <cough, cough> But they do have a crack at the first overall draft position in June!


----------



## hp10BII

cpool said:


> Well as a Canuck hater, I have to say this: They look good right now, and the one thing that has always bugged me about the Canucks, and why i hate them is it always seems like they just don't have enough grit to get it done in the playoffs. Lets be honest about it, the playoffs are a totally different game than the regular season. That said, I think they are grittier this year than they have been in years (getting rid of Berneir (sp?) was step 1 on that). I really like Kessler and his line and line 3 is gritty, and that is what they will need in the playoffs to get it done. I still have questions about the Sedin's getting it done in the playoff's, but we'll see. To all those people who are planning the parade route, just hold off on it for a while, it is a very long way to go to get there, and if history has something to show us, it is really hard to win the stanley cup, especially if you are Vancouver. I am sure my opinions won't be overly popular, but hey, I think they are probably far more objective than most.


I don't hate the Canucks, but you do need a lot of puck luck and remain relatively healthy through the cup run. Heck, Chicago were almost taken out during the first round by Nashville last year.


----------



## big_bubba_B

hp10BII said:


> Agreed, only thing that matters is what happens in May.
> 
> So many better teams? - it's who wins 16 games in the playoffs, not necessarily the best team during the regular season.
> 
> But I sure wish the Canucks were in the Flames position - they have youth...uhmmm maybe not, they have an abundance of prospects...uhmmm maybe not, stability in the front office...uhmmm maybe not, they are a shoe-in to make the playoffs <cough, cough> But they do have a crack at the first overall draft position in June!


never said anything about the flames im just saying canucks history is to fold up shop in the playoffs, they hit the wall and cant go on one or two injuries and they are in trouble and the goalie seams to breake down in the playoffs , if they wanna win the show the nead a good backup with playoff experiance so when bobby lou breaks down he can take over


----------



## BCAquaria

Man we're on a roll. 

Have to say though the Dallas game, our offense was horrible. 

Lets hope we have a good run at the cup this year.


----------



## Aquaman

big_bubba_B said:


> they wont win the cup there choke artists . besides to many better teams then they are


LOL ....thanks for the input...yes there are better teams lets start with ummm...ahh ...hey man they are all below us in points ..( do better teams usually have less points...and lead the laege ( or close to it ) in other area or the games we won by 4 and 3 goals LOL..) ...Maybe um Calgary or um Edmonton ...but your right big-bubba just because ALL the stats say WE are No. 1 don't mean smidt in the end  . I mean heck, we could choke even with out Nazzy ...but I bet ya they don't.They may not be your Dream team ...but they are ours!!
GO CANUCKS GO !!


----------



## hp10BII

big_bubba_B said:


> never said anything about the flames im just saying canucks history is to fold up shop in the playoffs, they hit the wall and cant go on one or two injuries and they are in trouble and the goalie seams to breake down in the playoffs , if they wanna win the show the nead a good backup with playoff experiance so when bobby lou breaks down he can take over


I know you weren't talking about the Flames. After all, this is a Canucks thread. But if I don't talk about the Flames, who would? 

I was sitting back in my rocking chair, turned to my missus, and said, "Yah know what, Marge? This here big bubba B on BCAquaria says there's lots o' teams better than dem Canooks. If only dem Canooks have the right stuff like dem Flames, then we'll have a team!"

Bring on the playoffs already!

Just sayin'


----------



## big_bubba_B

u are right there the flames do have one more cup them the canucks do and well one more then they will ever have .


----------



## hp10BII

big_bubba_B said:


> u are right there the flames do have one more cup them the canucks do and well one more then they will ever have .


Glad we're on the same page. I guess if I was a Flames fan, I'd dwell on history too since there's no future. 

Canadian boys up 2-0 after the 1st. Go Canada Go!


----------



## Aquaman

Canucks up 2-0 as well..
umm I might be wrong but I doult it !! 
CANUCKS ROCK!!!

Oh and big bubba ...you talkin  about needing a back up for Lou when he falls apart ....um we have one ...ummm do you ever watch them play  They are sharing the job this year ....maybe why we are doing a little better this year....LOL...oh and Kess and the twins and oh just about every one else putting the puck in HA !!! Bring on the better teams we have shown we can beat them..our fourth line is winning games and doing a great job.
nucks fan


----------



## donjuan_corn

I was at the flames game last night.... we won 3-1 but shots were 42-twenty something if favour of the flames..... Luongo wasn't exactly god, he got most of those shots right to the chest which does mean he is good position.

I think we have the team for the playoffs, I don't think we have the right goalie for the playoffs. And no, I don't think the rope a dope around the boards will cut it in the playoffs because you don't just get hit, you get hit hard and sedins, raymond, kessler Burrows, tambelini = can get owned on the boards in the playoffs. However, Malhotra and torres were brought in to mix it up and to bring it on.

I think Canucks may make it to the western finals, Avalanche, Sharks, Dalla, Detroit - you can't put any of them out of contentions. But Playoffs against the East?? OMG I don't think we can out play Boston or Philly, they will hurt us. Such hard players I think we can take the Penguins if Luongo does his job. and Tampa Bay doesn't have a chance unless they improve their Goalie.

I say they have a 4 to 1 shot this year. which is better than the 8 to 1 shot last year.


----------



## cpool

donjuan corn it is nice to see an opinion on here that is very well thought out and makes good points others than "Canucks all the way, man" 

I agree the Sedins and some of the other plays style isn't great for the playoffs. They will get owned along the boards. I mean in the regular season the plays try to stick sheck the sedins and they can't and the sedins own the offensive zone, in the playoffs they get hit, fall down and the other team owns them. They are to easy to play against all you have to do is hit them. They will get their points as they always do, however they will fail to be difference makes (like they always do in the playoffs) and that is what you first line is supposed to do, they are supposed ot win you games, and for that reason, I just can't see the Canucks getting past the second round, but definetly not past the semi finals. I hope I am wrong, but we'll see.


----------



## big_bubba_B

Aquaman said:


> Canucks up 2-0 as well..
> umm I might be wrong but I doult it !!
> CANUCKS ROCK!!!
> 
> Oh and big bubba ...you talkin  about needing a back up for Lou when he falls apart ....um we have one ...ummm do you ever watch them play  They are sharing the job this year ....maybe why we are doing a little better this year....LOL...oh and Kess and the twins and oh just about every one else putting the puck in HA !!! Bring on the better teams we have shown we can beat them..our fourth line is winning games and doing a great job.
> nucks fan


ah no i dont watch them i have alot better things to do then watch them play oh well they won big deal likei said they will fold up shop in the playoffs like they always do


----------



## donjuan_corn

big_bubba_B said:


> ah no i dont watch them i have alot better things to do then watch them play oh well they won big deal likei said they will fold up shop in the playoffs like they always do


Like they always do, you do realize only one team can win the Stanley Cup and 23-24 teams don't always make it past the 1st round so I guess you can say they all fail like they always do.

It's a Broad comment that can be said about anything in life, but guess what. How about we have a better record right now than we have had in the last 15 years. How about you give credit when it's do and stop being so pesimistic and show some optimizim that a team has turned itself around.

5 years ago would you ever think that the blackhawks could ever get back to the top of the rankings. Not a chance in hell, I got so use to seeing Blackhawks on the bottom of the league I got use to it. Well I'm not going to let this star fade because this team "is" showing promise and I think they have a better shot this year than previous. Do you agree with this?? if not, then good luck on your outlook, must always be gloomy.

P.S. Our back up goalie is 7-0-2

Not shabby.


----------



## budahrox

*
LMFAO!!!!
Finally!!!!
Some "REAL" Hockey Banter!!!








Rock On!!!!!
& thank you Billy Boy!!!! *​


----------



## big_bubba_B

donjuan_corn said:


> Like they always do, you do realize only one team can win the Stanley Cup and 23-24 teams don't always make it past the 1st round so I guess you can say they all fail like they always do.
> 
> It's a Broad comment that can be said about anything in life, but guess what. How about we have a better record right now than we have had in the last 15 years. How about you give credit when it's do and stop being so pesimistic and show some optimizim that a team has turned itself around.
> 
> 5 years ago would you ever think that the blackhawks could ever get back to the top of the rankings. Not a chance in hell, I got so use to seeing Blackhawks on the bottom of the league I got use to it. Well I'm not going to let this star fade because this team "is" showing promise and I think they have a better shot this year than previous. Do you agree with this?? if not, then good luck on your outlook, must always be gloomy.
> 
> P.S. Our back up goalie is 7-0-2
> 
> Not shabby.


im talking about hockey not life wow u people are a little touchy makes me laugh that someone doesent like ur pride and joy and u get all deffensive people bash the flames oh well its there opinion and what i say is mine so live with it


----------



## hp10BII

big_bubba_B said:


> im talking about hockey not life wow u people are a little touchy makes me laugh that someone doesent like ur pride and joy and u get all deffensive people bash the flames oh well its there opinion and what i say is mine so live with it


Not touchy or defensive at all, Bill welcomes all comments. I enjoy all opinions, especially the ones out of touch with reality.


----------



## big_bubba_B

wow funny guy lol we will see who is crying when there on the golf course


----------



## budahrox




----------



## donjuan_corn

I am supportive of all the Canadian teams, however I must say that Calgary needs to make some changes. I watched Iginla the other night and tanguay make some great plays but as soon as they passed the puck to any other flame, it was like giving it to a player with vasoline on his stick, they couldn't handle the puck, they failed under the pressure and they were a total different class than the Canucks this year. Sorry to say they need to rebuild and pull in three good players and trade off IGGY who is draining their salary cap.


----------



## hp10BII

donjuan_corn said:


> I am supportive of all the Canadian teams, however I must say that Calgary needs to make some changes. I watched Iginla the other night and tanguay make some great plays but as soon as they passed the puck to any other flame, it was like giving it to a player with vasoline on his stick, they couldn't handle the puck, they failed under the pressure and they were a total different class than the Canucks this year. Sorry to say they need to rebuild and pull in three good players and trade off IGGY who is draining their salary cap.


I used to look forward to the Canucks playing the Flames, it was good hockey. Always seemed that for either the Canucks or the Flames to make a long run through the playoffs, they had to go through each other in the first round.

Iggy is trade material for prospects/draft picks but @ $7m a year, tough for another team to take him and continue paying his salary. Iggy is not the only drain on the cap. Paying $6.7m for Boumeester, $3m or more each for Stajan, Hagman, Jokinen, Kotalik! where do you start? IIRC, they are already at the cap level or even over. The Leafs may turn things around sooner...

Sorry Bill for the thread jack, didn't mean for this to be a praise the Flames thread.


----------



## Aquaman

cpool said:


> donjuan corn it is nice to see an opinion on here that is very well thought out and makes good points others than "Canucks all the way, man"


Umm....ya ever hear that song " I'm a Loyal hockey fan" i love the Vancouver Canucks ?? don't care if they win or loose .....they might stumble and fumble the puck...but I'm a loyal hockey fan....

If your refering to me ....I back this team every year and every year I cheer them on win or loose my friend ..no jumping of and on the bandwagon for me ....no negative comments ...though some times they fruterate me. I may not know alot about the game or even the players....as some of you do But ...I'm still a loyal hockey fan....I am drivin the Bus so be carfull!!!! I don't snub the brakes just as some you are leaping on...lol.



hp10BII said:


> Not touchy or defensive at all, Bill welcomes all comments. I enjoy all opinions, especially the ones out of touch with reality.


Oh sheesh some one else refering to me .... LOL



big_bubba_B said:


> wow funny guy lol we will see who is crying when there on the golf course


LOl...look at the bright side ...your team may beat us there as least time wise ...if we don't go far maybe your boys will have enough practice to give us a run for the money on the links....NOT !! 
And btw in the past when we didn't go far in the playoffs ..I just add a couple of LF's to the go canucks go sighns and still fly my flag proudly...win or loose they're my team !! 
Now don't get all touchy now .....



budahrox said:


>


What can I say Don ...you got ALL the nice Avatars 



hp10BII said:


> I used to look forward to the Canucks playing the Flames, it was good hockey. Always seemed that for either the Canucks or the Flames to make a long run through the playoffs, they had to go through each other in the first round.
> 
> Sorry Bill for the thread jack, didn't mean for this to be a praise the Flames thread.


Hey man no problem  look at the bright side we get to kick there assets on the last day of regular season......almost like a time honoured tradition .

Oh we don't have what it takes.....
* excuse me while I roll on the floor kicking my legs and laughing *

Come on....... we had a terrible start and we have come this far ...
Baaa Fans of little faith....get your flags up .
I hear there selling like hotcakes in Alberta !!

they're takin the boys out for wings tomorrow night ....gonna eat thier fill...
DO YOU BELIEVE!!!!!.....I DO


----------



## slipstream

big_bubba_B said:


> wow funny guy lol we will see who is crying when there on the golf course


At least the Canucks will have somebody waiting for them on the course.


----------



## pdwes

*The next 16 after 82*

Is what they can,t accomplish............they seem to go into sleep mode oh do we still have to play.


----------



## Aquaman

well they did just play 6 games in 8 days or something....both teams play the night before tho ..
lol win some looose some !


----------



## cpool

Aquaman said:


> well they did just play 6 games in 8 days or something....both teams play the night before tho ..
> lol win some looose some !


Yeah, but it speaks of the heart and grit of the team. Which is what I believe they are missing.

Detroit had six regulars injured for the game, and had 17 shots in the 3rd period. That speaks of a team with grit and heart. Just a thought.

I think they should have made Kessler the captain as he has the tools to be the captain, and most importantly he has the heart. I also think he is the best player on the team hands down. I don't care if he doesn't have the most points. Kessler for the Canucks MVP!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I really like Kesler and think he's the best all-around player on the team, but I think it may not be the best thing to hang that C on him. No point giving him that added pressure and responsibility off the ice when he should concentrate on focusing his energies on the ice. Hank has done a good job I think dealing with the press and refs. Kesler had a rep (like Burrows) of yapping at the refs which would have probably been a strike against him as Captain this year. Now that he's matured and rounded out into a more complete player, he's more ready to be a Captain in the future.

With the team's success this season, it's really hard to make a strong case that Hank has done a bad job as the Nucks' captain, wouldn't you say. He, Daniel and Burrows are still producing points and helping the team win. I think the debate about who should be captain should at least wait until the playoffs and see whether the Sedins have taken that next step in elevating the Nucks towards playoff success. 

Just my $.02

Anthony


----------



## donjuan_corn

I agree, don't start switching the C based on who is playing well at the moment. Kesler is great, don't get me wrong, but I don't think there is a reason to be switching. 

Do you think our back up goalie is going to see much of the playoffs?


----------



## neven

he better, he earned it. Luongo's biggest flaw is trying to play too many games and burning out in the playoffs.


----------



## summit

donjuan_corn said:


> I agree, don't start switching the C based on who is playing well at the moment. Kesler is great, don't get me wrong, but I don't think there is a reason to be switching.
> 
> Do you think our back up goalie is going to see much of the playoffs?


I think the only way Schneider is going to start a game is if Luongo starts giving up easy ones and blows a game or two, or possibly if we get up a few games in a series.

Take a look at the olympics, MAF did not see an important game (any games? cant remember) despite Luongo and Brodeur playing subpar, in the playoffs you stick with your guy throughout unless he is the main reason your losing, and I think we may just see a different Luongo this year with a new goalie coach, no captaincy, ego brought down to earth, having someone in the wings to take over etc....


----------



## discuspaul

Hey folks, let's get back on the BandWagon!
With 28 games left in their season, I'm certain we can more or less be assured of another 14 wins - 50% win/loss record - 28 points, making a 107 point season !
When (not if) the Canucks make the playoffs, one thing's for sure - they're going to be awfully hard to beat, aren't they ? !
A few recent little "bubbles" on the blue line, but Salo will be back very soon, and I think he'll be back in full form in under 2 weeks. And we'll get Ballard back too.
We haven't yet seen the best of Raymond, Samuelson, Torres, Burrows, Tambellini, Malhotra, and Hogson ! And, there ain't nothing wrong with Luongo/Schneider combo performance, either. AND, who's going to stop the twins and Kesler ?
What a show !


----------



## neven

as soon as salo is back he'll be hitting the injured list again, lol. As for back on the bandwagon? i never leave it. Doesn't matter how many games they can lose in a row i'll be a fan  Just as im always a canuck fan, i'll always be a leafs and flames hater


----------



## donjuan_corn

Alright, Time out. We had this problem last year. No defence and as said in a previously thread that I put out that teams like Phili, detroit, Dallas are all hard hitters and if we have no tough defence we are going to be owned once again, I say rest the defence or make some trades because we can score alright but I don't think we can hold up on our own end.


----------



## cpool

I can't see the Canucks beating Detroit or Anahiem should they face either team. Now if they make it into the finals, Boston or Philliy would have thier way with the Canucks. You have to remember that the playoffs are a different game when grit and toughness come into play, the Canucks don't have enough of either in my opinion, and that is why I just can't on the band wagon. Remember they had a great year in the regular season last year as well, and we all know what happened, you could blame injury's on defence if you like, but they were just out classed and out worked by Chicago, and the Canucks still odn't have an answer for a big man in front of the net, a Byflygen style player, their D just can't handle someone like that. Detroit and Anahiem have those types of players and I think that would be the different in the series against either one of those teams.


----------



## silvciv888

hello lapierre and higgins.


----------



## beN

them some not bad trades..

higgins was good in MTL @ one point..hopefully he can bring that back..

as for the former mighty duck, grit & grind for sure!

Go Canucks Go!


----------



## neven

despite the doubts people had, gillis is doing an excellent job keeping the team stable. Man was i wrong when i was ranting to people for him to fire the coach. Plus the balls he had to call out tampering charges against the leafs during the off season. Definately has proven himself in my books. Great to see him carrying on with decent decisions


----------



## cpool

Start planning the parade route, they got a 4th line center!


----------



## big_bubba_B

u guyd got a loser from florida that montreal couldnt be happyer kicking him out . he does nothing but irritate people in the locker room . i thin they just self distructed the team


----------



## donjuan_corn

So fast to call someone a loser from Montreal, and irratate people in the locker room. Different strokes for different folks.


What I'm upset about is that we have so many fragile defence and we didn't really pick anyone up to assist in that area. I hope they don't think salo will survive the playoffs.


----------



## big_bubba_B

well the habs couldnt get him out faster , and anyhow realy nothing any of them will realy do for the canucks , but i agree they should have gotten a good defencemen . seams tobe there problem there big guys get knocked out and they are left with not much on the blue line . for as for my team i think they did ok . got a good tough defencemen and a big forward i know modine is not a big scorer but he is a big guy that can be parked infront of the net to get in the goalies face and the defencemen they got is a good shut down gritty defencemen and it did not cost calgary anyone . so lets see now what the playoffs will provide,


----------



## discuspaul

Well.... they didn't get Marty Reasoner - that would have made the team about 95 % ok.
But they did get Higgins, and LaPierre - that'll improve the team to 91 or 92% IMO.
Don't forget, they'll get Bieksa & Edler back quite soon, as well as 1 or 2 other blueliners - no worries there. As far as mouthy, raucus,Lapierre goes, Vignault coached him in his early years - he has a lot of respect for Vignault - and he says: "I'll do whatever he (the coach) wants me to do - even just shut up & just work hard if that's what he wants". And the club needs his grit, no question. I believe that's what will happen, and it will certainly improve the team overall. We may not have a Stanley Cup winner, but it's as close as you can get.


----------



## JUICE

trade deadline += equals much needed grit and much needed push on mason raymond ..

good job making a killer team that much better gillis [email protected]!


----------



## bowman00

Alberta is just mad that the nucks are 1st!


----------



## FED

Much needed grit is right! I'm sure Gillis didn't like how we didn't/couldnt get to the greasy areas vs the Bruins. The deals for Lapierre and Higgins are excellent deals because they address those needs. Low risk and high potential for both gritty players to make an impact. If they don't pan out they are UFA's next year, no harm done.


----------



## cpool

So where was the grit last night? I get so frusterated with a team that can be so good one night and not show up the next. It seems a chronic problem with the Canucks in the past, and this team seems know different. Looks like the first 2 lines are tired, and complacent. If the Canucks were playing any team with a killer instinct last night they would have been trampled.


----------



## donjuan_corn

Do you think the spotlight on Kesler being the best Canuck right now is taking away from the Sedins Mojo?? Their rope a dope along the boards play isn't working as good as it use to and the dump ins and the forcheck are not as good. This is why the pass pass pass after crossing the blue line is being more effective.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Aquaman

bowman00 said:


> Alberta is just mad that the nucks are 1st!


Lol. That's old news....we have been#1,for quite some time. Not bad for a team that lost , like 9 straight 
games at the beginning of the season.
GO NUCKS GO !!!


----------



## beN

Go Canucks Go!!!

Soon our team will be in full again.

Cant wait to see what we will bring to the table in the playoffs.

Cant beleive that Kes is in Second behind Stamkos for the Maurice Richard Trophy!!!


----------



## FED

Profiler: Ryan "Interview Bomber" Kesler Video - NHL VideoCenter - Vancouver Canucks

Has anyone seen this on the Canucks website? Kesler the interview bomber, its pretty funny.


----------



## gmachine19

Another great comeback last night!


----------



## petlaur

Let's hope and pray that Malhotra has a full and speedy recovery from his eye injury.....I didn't realize that it was that bad initially.


----------



## petlaur

FED said:


> Profiler: Ryan "Interview Bomber" Kesler Video - NHL VideoCenter - Vancouver Canucks
> 
> Has anyone seen this on the Canucks website? Kesler the interview bomber, its pretty funny.


Yes I have, agree it's quite funny.....didn't know that Kes was such a goof and joker in the locker room. I think it's great, keeps everyone loose instead of being serious all of the time.


----------



## bruizer

When are Jiri Bubla and Gino Odjick getting inducted into the ring of honor. Stanley Cup 2011!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FED

Bubla.. lol.

I want to see Ronning and Tanti in the Ring of Honor next year.

Don't think Tanti will get in though since he didn't do anything in the playoffs.


----------



## bruizer

Tony Tanti is my all time favorite canuck. Sergio momesso and tanti were the best two italians to play as canucks. Back then though the canucks werent making the playoffs every year like they are now so Tanti didnt get too many playoff games. I think Frank Caprice might of been italian too


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

So many good things to cheer about with the Nucks so far this season. I hope that they'll get all their key injured players back in time for the playoffs. We're still winning without Bieksa, Edler, etc. so that's a great sign about the depth of this team. In the past, we lose a couple of key players & the losses start piling up. Go NUCKS!!!


----------



## donjuan_corn

Ugh, Malhotra helped us go a long way this year, hope he's okay.


----------



## neven

not to sound like a dick, but it was an avoidable injury. Players should suck it up already and wear a visor. NHL should make it mandatory rather than strongly encourage their use. Even though there's still a chance of a puck hitting him in the eye area from that deflection (with a half visor), it'll likely clip the visor and lose a great deal of momentum lessening the extent of injury


----------



## big_bubba_B

Well even though i am aflame fan . ugh this is hard to say i wouldnt mind if the canucks won the cup so it is back in canada were it belongs .. Go Flames Go .. now i feel better a bit, LOl


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

neven said:


> not to sound like a dick, but it was an avoidable injury. Players should suck it up already and wear a visor. NHL should make it mandatory rather than strongly encourage their use. Even though there's still a chance of a puck hitting him in the eye area from that deflection (with a half visor), it'll likely clip the visor and lose a great deal of momentum lessening the extent of injury


But the angle that the puck bounced up, it might have gone under the visor.

Yeah, they still should make it mandatory. Ohlund was out for 2 months last time with the same injury.

Malholtra will be missed. He was just starting to heat up too offensively.


----------



## neven

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> But the angle that the puck bounced up, it might have gone under the visor.


I get what you mean, in his instance it may not have worked. But you cant use an instance of failure to override the validity of a safety device. Afterall, helmets fail, mouth guards don't always work, people still bruise fingers through hockey gloves, and even seat belts fail. All are deemed needed to play safe. All of these in some instance have caused injury aswell, but they are mostly freak accidents or misuse.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I did post that helmets should be mandatory.

Just pointed out that since the angle was straight up, it may not have been an "avoidable" injury.

Hope he gets his eyesight back. I have monocular vision, so I only focus through one eye at a time anyways, but all you who use both eyes at the same time, try holding one hand over your eye and walk around your home, that's a taste of what Manny is going through, without the pain or injury.

BTW, that was a BS call on Burrows. Cost us the game. At least we're not in a playoff race/hunt so losing 2 points won't be as bad this year as in past years.


----------



## petlaur

Also lost the game because LaBarbera was playing goal like he was the second coming of Bernie Parent.


----------



## big_bubba_B

lost game cause vancouver gets nervouse when it gets close to playoffs . lol


----------



## neven

i would say its because the defense slacks and luongo doesn't give up the net enough to his back up.


----------



## donjuan_corn

I would have to say I disagree with you Neven, If lu had his way he wouldn't be missing a game and he's given up about 15 I believe.

That call on Burrows is a no brainer bull crap call, and I think the only reason they gave him that was because it was Burrows. THEN!!! that damn trip of Sedin and no call. I think the Refs should be suspended for stupidity like that.

ON the helmet deal, People are flinging pucks at up to 100 Miles per hour. They should all be wearing kevlar bullet proof vests all over or just have the whole team wear goalie attire.... give me a break people, 1-10 million a year is enough to pay them to be in a high risk work place am I right? under water sheet metal workers die at like age 45-55 but don't get a fraction of what they get paid.

If they don't want to wear a helmet or mask and get hit, their deal. Make it mandatory for little tykes or non professionals sure.


----------



## neven

Thats the thing, they get paid big money to do their job, a half visor doesn't affect their job. 60% of the league uses them voluntarily, so its about time the league make it mandatory, or in the least, mandatory for new players and let the old guys get grandfathered in like the helmet debate. Your arguement about kevlar/goalie attire is just absurd. A visor doesn't ruin the game of hockey, a visor isn't equal to wrapping players in foam and having them dance merrily around a ribbon pole. A half visor would substantially mitigate a very common problem that can end a career, and a teams run at the cup.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Manny out for the rest of the season.


----------



## Clownloachlover

The Vancouver Canucks received the news they were hoping they weren't going to hear; Manny Malhotra's season is over.

The club announced that it was determined through consultation with team doctors and specialists that Malhotra would not return to the lineup for the remainder of the regular season and playoffs. 

Malhotra was injured against the Colorado Avalanche last week when a pass deflected off the stick of defenceman Erik Johnson into his eye. He needed surgery that night and questions remain about the long-term quality of his vision.

"Manny was really a huge part of our team, not just for what he did on the ice but for what he brought in the dressing room," Vigneault said Saturday. "I think to some extent that this could be a good rallying point for the guys. Obviously, he's not here right now and we have to find a way -- like we've found all year long when we've had guys that have been out -- to continue to win."


----------



## FED

Ugh, Manny was so important to us beyond his stats. That higgins and lapierre deals look so good right now.


----------



## chiefwonton

thats great.... just when i get my one of my favorite player stitched on my jersey i wont see him for the rest of the season =(


----------



## donjuan_corn

neven said:


> Thats the thing, they get paid big money to do their job, a half visor doesn't affect their job. 60% of the league uses them voluntarily, so its about time the league make it mandatory, or in the least, mandatory for new players and let the old guys get grandfathered in like the helmet debate. Your arguement about kevlar/goalie attire is just absurd. A visor doesn't ruin the game of hockey, a visor isn't equal to wrapping players in foam and having them dance merrily around a ribbon pole. A half visor would substantially mitigate a very common problem that can end a career, and a teams run at the cup.


Two scaters going 30mph into the boards breaking there necks would also end their career, but they are still going to skate fast. You should bring in visors for all the people viewing the game too?

I'm saying that they have a high risk job, and helmuts are already mandatory, if they want to wear visors, they are big boys, let them. If they don't it's not for us to complain about to make changes.


----------



## silvciv888

so its the hawks again.

i think most peoples' ankles have healed. 

who is excited?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Dallas choked, but hopefully we've exocised our Blkhawks demons. If we play Canucks hockey like we have most of this season, we can take them. If we don't....


----------



## H .

goalies need better performance, and less angry than last year. Go Canucks Go.


----------



## donjuan_corn

Going to Game one!! Everyone Hold their Breath!!


----------



## Clownloachlover

I will go out on a limb here and say Canucks in 5 game against Black Hawks


----------



## donjuan_corn

I say 6, just because of the mental block of facing an apponant that beat us two years running.


----------



## H .

Clownloachlover said:


> I will go out on a limb here and say Canucks in 5 game against Black Hawks


x2! CANUCKS in 5. Need to win tonight at first.


----------



## cpool

I think you guys should take it 1 game at a time!


----------



## IceBlue

Wings suck - sorry Rajan

*Go Canucks go!*

Edler is gonna hammer sharp!


----------



## big_bubba_B

well i think hawks will take the canucks . canucks seem to choke big time in the playoffs


----------



## djamm

*GO CANUCKS GO!!!*

nucks in 5


----------



## big_bubba_B

nucks eliminated in 5 i agree


----------



## djamm

Canucks take the indians in 5


----------



## WeAreAllCanucks

so far so good....keep it up boys
HIT
SHOOT
SKATE


----------



## H .




----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Woohoo!!!

2-0 Canucks WIN!


----------



## clintgv

Woot Woot!!!!


----------

